# Win 2003 Server hangs after login



## rajaofap (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

Until last week our windows 2003 server SP1 used to work properly.

But suddenly it started giving the following problems.

1) Login hangs at "Applying your personal settings".
(OR)
2) Sometimes even if login successfully, it shows blank desktop without any icons and task bar.

3) sometimes if desktop is shown perfectly, while opening any file the explorer window hangs. Then the entire system becomes unresponsive.

We can not open task manager, even viewer at this time.

Please suggest me what could be root cause behind this strange behavior.

Regards


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

i would start with safebooting

the only time i've ever not been about to open task manager was where a malware or some piece of crapware got into a computer and screwed with all the local group policy settings. Here is a tool you can user to enable task manager:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_taskmgrenab.htm


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried "Last Known Good Configuration?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

My assumption would be that there's either a bug in the system (aka virus/spyware) or you're having issues with your OS Hard Drive. I'd start by booting in to safe mode and see how things run. If it still seems slow, I'd try your best to create an image of the drive as soon as possible. Once you have a backup image, then I'd try getting that image on to a new drive and see if the computer can boot off the new drive. Make sure you put the drive in the same location (ie Master on the Primary Channel if IDE).


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

i remember i had a similar issue with one of our servers where when we logged on it would bahave similarly. i eventually diagnosed it down to an issue with the systems DNS component.

check that the system is pointing to the correct DNS servers.


----------



## rajaofap (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your all replies.

I did the following things as a immediate action.

1) Installed SP2.
2) Updated anti virus software.Scanned entire system.
3) Scanned for Spyware and Malwares.

But still the problem is not resolved. 

But one thing I observed is, I was unable to install the SP2 until I unplug the network cable (LAN).

So this could a issue with DNS as ChemicalAfinity Said.

Could you please let me know, how to diagnose and fix this DNS issue.

What needs to be done to know, if this is the issue with DNS.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please check the Event Viewer's DNS error log and let us know what kind of error do you have.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

go start and run. Type cmd and click run

In the command prompt window that appears type ipconfig /all

Mark and copy all of that into this conversation. It would be helpful if you could get one from a working server/of also. 

Let us know how ur going


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

Just thinking the other thing it could me is a software install somewhere. Do you have Applications that are rolled out via to or somthing like that


----------



## rajaofap (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

The problem seems to be with the DNS.

When I executed ipconfig /all command it returned the total 3 DNS names.

When I tried to ping the given IPs for DNS, the ping was failing.

So I have reconfigured the DNS with other IP addresses copied from other working machine. But unfortunately the other system is not Windows 2003, it is a Windows XP.

But still I wanted give a try.

Now the problem seems to be solved. I could not see any issues since I changed the DNS restarted.

But one question I have is, the following message is observed from the Event Viewer.

First Message:

The system failed to register pointer (PTR) recourse records (RRs) for network adapter with settings.

Adapter Name: XXXXXXXX
.
.
.
DNS Server list:
10.32.4.3, 10.32.4.4
Sent update to server : 255.255.255.255


But after 5 mins I see same message again with different DNS names.

Second Message

The system failed to register pointer (PTR) recourse records (RRs) for network adapter with settings.

Adapter Name: XXXXXXXX
.
.
.
DNS Server list:
172.20.51.68,172.20.51.37
Sent update to server : 255.255.255.255


But in while configuring the new DNS, I have given the first messages 10.32.4.X DNS names.

So from where these new series 172.X.X.X has come.

And now my ipconfig /all also showing the new 172.X series of DNS names.What could be the possibilities that, the server has took new DNS names though I gave 10.X series used in another system.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

good to hear its fixed then

as far as the ptr records go i often have issues with them and usually dont worry bout them, its somthing to do with permissions to automatically create records within the DNS system.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

i should add that from the research i did they (ptr records) didnt seem that important rather


----------

